# Cortona



## rsgraves (Feb 6, 2015)

I am looking at retiring in Cortona. I dont intend to bring a car. I am looking for a 2 bedroom unfurnished apartment. Any suggestions as to what rents go for ??? Any suggestions as to where to look for rental companies ??? My budget will be about $900/month 

Thanks

Scott


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

There are a few real estate websites. These allow anyone to post to. In addition usually most agents have their own sites. Just websites will get you the ones being rented that way. The smaller landlords might be relying on word of mouth.

https://www.casa.it/affitto/residenziale/cortona?sortType=price_asc

https://www.immobiliare.it/affitto-case/cortona/?criterio=prezzo&ordine=asc


----------



## rsgraves (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks


----------

